# Riding or Livery in North East London?



## cavalletti (19 August 2015)

Hi,

I'm an Australian who is considering moving to London for my non-horsey work in the next 6 months. I am currently also working as an instructor and rider, I have 15+ years of experience training horses, mostly in eventing disciplines. Plenty of experience with young and green horses.

I'm wondering what are my options for horse riding in London? At the moment I'm due to be based in the Leytonstone area of NE London, and can hopefully do mostly DIY though would need the assistance when I'm stuck at work etc. Happy to help with other horses feeding, riding, instructing etc. 

Ideally I'd like livery for a horse somewhere with an arena, some turnout, hacking, and the ability to travel to competitions, that is accessible by public transport. However i think i will undoubtedly get my own transport, and realize this is next to impossible in London so I'm just hoping I can find something  Will look into horses for lease/training/share, all options. I know there are yards here that will take a group to a show, not sure if that sort of thing exists in London 

I've only found Lee Valley (pricey) and Aldersbrook in the area, does anyone know anything about these or others around?

Can anyone give me some insight?

Cassie


----------



## FinkleyAlex (8 September 2015)

Look into the livery stables around the Chingford area - there's Woodredon which will fit your bill, though I think you'd be very lucky to find any yard in the area that is accessible by public transport alone!


----------



## Barnacle (11 September 2015)

Find somewhere out of London... I live in North London and commute out for work (backwards I know) and have found many yards there that are easily accessible by public transport alone (I don't drive). So maybe look into places in Hertfordshire that are accessible from where you'll be instead of trying to find somewhere reasonably priced in London!


----------



## Pinkvboots (11 September 2015)

Not sure if it's still there but the queen Elizabeth riding school in Chingford is a ten minute walk from the train and bus station, there is also a place called nightingales in Buckhurst hill that's also on a bus route.


----------



## View (11 September 2015)

Pinkvboots said:



			Not sure if it's still there but the queen Elizabeth riding school in Chingford is a ten minute walk from the train and bus station, there is also a place called nightingales in Buckhurst hill that's also on a bus route.
		
Click to expand...


The Queen Elizabeth closed a couple of years ago, and Nightingales is now Albany Stud (but I believe does DIY livery).

There are quite a few yards in the area around Chingford/Loughton/Epping/Waltham Abbey.  But you definitely need your own transport!


----------



## criso (11 September 2015)

Agree with Barnacle that Hertfordshire is a good place to look, my first yard was in London but the turnout and hacking was a compromise and it was more expensive for what you get.  I don't have a car and have been at various yards accessible by public transport.  However it would mean that you would probably need help/services at one end of the day as you wouldn't want to go up twice a day.

My advice would be to do a share first while you are finding your feet, given your experience you have plenty of takers. There are some active horsey facebook groups that might be useful, Hertfordshire Horse Riders and North London Horse Riders are quite active.


----------



## shannonandtay (24 December 2015)

Amesbury mead farm, woodlands and barnfields all on Sewardstone road, chingford and all accessible by public transport.


----------



## View (25 December 2015)

shannonandtay said:



			Amesbury mead farm, woodlands and barnfields all on Sewardstone road, chingford and all accessible by public transport.
		
Click to expand...

This depends on your definition of accessible by public transport.  The 505 makes only 6 return journeys a day, with the last one from Waltham Abbey to Chingford   going through the village around 1830 and returning leaving Chingford at 1855.  Doesn't really give much time for anyone finishing work at 5pm to go up to a yard.  Oh, and there is no service Sundays or public holidays.

The 215 doesn't go the campsite again until May, and it's a fair walk from the bus stand at Yardley Lane to Barnfields in particular.


----------



## shannonandtay (13 January 2016)

Ok if you say so, also consider sovereign fields on bury road, yes again a walk from chingford station but doesn't take long.


----------

